# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Rok powertools

## andy the pm

Hi all, 
Is anyone familiar with rok? I've never heard of them before and assume they are chinese... 
I'm looking to buy a recip saw and the Bosch 1100w is around $300. The rok is only 850w but only around $125...seems a like a no-brainer...I won't be used it hard everyday but I'm interested in peoples opinions...
I know the ozito is even cheaper but its also 750w.... 
Cheers, 
Andy

----------


## watson

G'day Andy,  
Stupid old adage..."ya gets what ya pay for"...I wouldn't knock anything 'cos its Chinese, because in a while everything will be, But (another old adage)...bigger is better....is not necessarily the go.
My missus has a GMC reciprocating saw (Chinese) it takes down saplings/limbs/anything she asks of it...she leaves it out.....sometimes gets rained upon.....and uses it probably once a month.
So the upshoot is......replacement warranty...availability of spares (brushes)......and in the end, at that price I'd go for it. 
This is just my opinion, as I don't believe a Bosch would be much better at what that type of saw is used for, and it also is probably made in China. 
An opinion from the land where all tools must be amphibious. 
PS the GMC is three years old...on its 5th set of blades...and gets treated badly.

----------


## fnqtech

My trusty old GMC just failed me after 3 years and a lot of work. Blade lock didn't lock any more (was always an awkward thing anyway).
Just purchased an AEG 1300XE (1300W) from Bunnings for $257. Much easier blade locking system and has oodles more power than the GMC and yes it is made in China.

----------


## ScroozAdmin

> and it also is probably made in China.

  yup  :Wink:

----------


## andy the pm

Thanks for the feedback guys. 
After a couple of wines and approval from the accountant, I took the plunge and bought the Rok, should be here in a day or so! 
Andy

----------


## Terrian

> Andy,  
> I assume you share a bed with your accountant who may also be the president, secretary and treasurer of the fund account? 
> If not, quick, get yourself another accountant...............accountants should always say NO to all expenditure and reluctantly agree to minimal expenditure when put in headlock and threatened with a big stick.............

  all too true, I got rid of my first accountant, cost me a fortune, got a new one about 20 years ago, this new accountant even gives me spending money each week, plus a credit card, plus pretty much lets me buy what I want, when I want, and at the end of all this the books still manage to balance ! (oh, also makes a great cup of coffee!) 
Saw some of these ROK power tools at autopro the other day, was tempted to buy the buffing machine...

----------


## watson

Checked with my little local Hardware store........who has a heap of them since the demise of a  workable GMC company, and he reports as follows:
2 Year warranty
6 Month Tradies warranty.
Has had no problems with return/replacement.
His most returned tools are:
The 100mm angle grinder
and the small power drill.
Reasons: 
Drill..all were problems with the gear box........All replaced
Angle grinder.....brushes and over work.....all replaced. 
Just my 2 cents worth.

----------


## Terrian

> Checked with my little local Hardware store........who has a heap of them since the demise of a  workable GMC company, and he reports as follows:
> 2 Year warranty
> 6 Month Tradies warranty.
> Has had no problems with return/replacement.
> His most returned tools are:
> The 100mm angle grinder
> and the small power drill.
> Reasons: 
> Drill..all were problems with the gear box........All replaced
> ...

  the new GMC by the sounds of it (no, I have no probs with GMC)

----------


## andy the pm

Headpin, 
Yes I do share a bed with the accountant, I was surprised at the speed of acceptance when I first raised the issue of a recip. saw though I think I'm really going to struggle getting a nail gun past her....any tips?? Wine wont work, she drinks like a fish and I'll pass out first....
The mitre saw might be a struggle too, this may well be a reno completed with hand tools only, and they will be borrowed from her dad  :Annoyed:  
Andy

----------


## andy the pm

Headpin,
Thats sound advice and would normally work except for one fatal flaw...
I don't have any money, or an income, so it all goes through the accountant....I need to be more creative, or withold sex, they're my only options....  
Andy

----------


## Terrian

> Headpin,
> Thats sound advice and would normally work except for one fatal flaw...
> I don't have any money, or an income, so it all goes through the accountant....I need to be more creative, or withold sex, they're my only options....  
> Andy

  how about creatively withhold sex . would that work ?

----------

